# Dreamweaver files not found



## huntL (Oct 26, 2010)

With each attempt to open an html file in Dreamweaver I get an error message saying that the file was not found. I checked the path of the Local root folder and it appears correct. When I tried to manually re-link to the local folder within the "Manage Sites" box for the website, it gives me a message saying that the path is "not valid."

One thing that I feel may have started the problem is a new external HD, though all the files are in the same place as on the old external HD. 

Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

HI huntL, welcome to TSG.

When you try to relink it using Manage Sites, are you typing in the folder path or navigating to it?


----------



## huntL (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,thanks for responding. I tried both typing in the folder path and then navigating to it. I solved the problem by moving the files from the external HD to the Desktop and then reentering the path. Does that seem like the best thing to do?


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Sure, if you have enough space on your desktop. Glad you got it figured out. :up: You can mark this thread as solved using the "Solved" button.


----------

